# In search of a Looking for a blue roan Ardennes or Brabant stud



## Cadet-cadet (12 mo ago)

Looking for a blue roan Ardennes and a Brabant stud. I know the chances of finding one US side is a long shot, but also willing to pay to have shipped from Europe. Does anyone have any contacts on either side of the pond? Thank you


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd try this link. Breeders in America | europeanbrabant.com

There are also several American Brabant stallions standing that are blue roan. Google gives multiple just typing in Brabant Stallions in U.S.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Those are HOT right now. There are a couple farms in UT that have foals for sale every year, and its about time for them. 
I got my Bay roan fillies from Tolman farms in UT also Rocking R Lazy T Drafts, they are out West also, I think MT. They probably dont have anything grown to sell but they might know someone that does


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

I do know a Ardennes in GA, for stud, hes a bay not blue. I think hes the only Ardennes active in the US


----------

